# The Original Price tag thread......plus.....



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Here is my suggestion. Take a picture of something in your collection that has an original price tag on it. Tell Where you shopped as a kid and if anyone worked or works in stores and can decipher price tags we might learn dates and times. I do know seasonal codes were on some tags.. Here is my 1st entry, for JoeSkylark.....REDS in Brooklyn. plus another hobby store. I shopped at EJ Korvettes in my hometown West Islip, NY back in the 60's. As an added incentive, if your pricetag store is in my 1968 Aurora Service manual listing of stores, I will send you a free gift. Limited to the first 10 stores to be listed...... Let's have at it.............:thumbsup::thumbsup: Bob Beers:wave:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Original price tags thread is a fun idea. I've shared this pic before, but I couldn't leave it out of this thread. 

Two Guys was my favorite place to drool over Aurora products as a kid!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dude!!! I havent seen one of those in like 30 plus years!!!

Makes me wanna do a driveby and see if they have anything left. I know they used to be there still a few years back. Ralph ave baby!!!

I'll see what I can come up with tomorrow. I'm sure I have a few upstairs lol. I'll def play this game.

I know my 1979 Data Computer set is still sealed, Fall Guy set and the Trikes and so on and so on and so on......


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Amazing idea for a thread. I'm always fascinated when I find something with an old price tag on it. Hope it's okay to post a few things. Sadly, none of this is stuff I bought new; I have relatively few items from when I was a kid, and none of them have original packaging. Anyways...

I'm guessing this price was for the whole box, not per track section. (It almost would have to be, based on the NEXT picture.)










The name on this one is The Hecht Co. Can't imagine Hecht's nowadays even selling complete sets, much less track by the section and other accessories. It amazes me that these big department stores ever even had a toy/hobby department, though I vaguely remember a couple from the early '70s. That's a Lionel track piece.










Another department store purchase.










This one had me stumped for a while. When could a Tuff Ones car ever have sold for $9.99 new? (Green box ends WERE Tuff Ones, right?)










Then I pulled the slip of paper out of the box:










Look close at the previous pic again. There's only two digits there, even if the first one is bigger which makes it look like it's in the $ column.

Also, the date is September 1973... weren't AFXs out for a while by that time? Would that mean that a hobby store was blowing out its old stock of obsolete Tuff Ones?

love this stuff. maybe i'll go down and examine my set boxes now... :hat:

--rick


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Note the numbers on the price tags, some tell the year, 71. This one is from Cedar Rapids.


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

As a kid I did most my slot shopping at Lee's in Kalamazoo, MI from about 1965 - 72. Unfortunately my parents moved to AZ while I was in college and my slot stuff did not make the trip. Been back in it for about 18 years.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Geez, is that the best we can do??


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Here's Some MSRP Tagged Items*

Found these with the manufacturers' stamped prices.

-Paul


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow Paul!!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Man Joe! That Russell ACO controller brings back memories! I think I have one of those buried somewhere. Guess that will be my archeology project this weekend!

-Paul


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

pshoe64 said:


> Man Joe! That Russell ACO controller brings back memories! I think I have one of those buried somewhere. Guess that will be my archeology project this weekend!
> 
> -Paul


Hahaha glad to shake up yer head Paul. A dig is exactly what's it's like looking for stuff. ALl the old stuff is literally buried. These few I had in a case. Here's a couple more.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't recall if these were purchased from Douglas Models or Skip's Hobby House? 











There was also a place called Hammond Toys and Hobbies here in Salt Lake, when Aurora went from lock and joiner to snap together track, the old man that owned the place sold me all the L&J stuff they had for a quarter a package! (including many turnouts, country bridges, bump/culverts and a ton of O gauge)


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Bought many an AFX car from here as a kid- probably early to mid 70's.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

OK not an actual slot car item but a Toys-R-Us display, circa Tyco 1990. Not really part of the contest but kind of neat nonetheless. Probably putting this up for sale/auction soon:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Awwwww. I miss when TRU had a whole aisle of slot cars and trains, and they sold individual cars...

--rick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

WOW That display is AWESOME! :thumbsup:

Hopefully I have the cash for it.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

where are the locking end caps for that TYCO display? also has a removeable magnetic strip inside to hold the cars in place.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

mr_aurora said:


> where are the locking end caps for that TYCO display? also has a removeable magnetic strip inside to hold the cars in place.:thumbsup:


Yup I remember those too. I can tell you I bought a ton of 440's from T r U. Mike just stopped by, I showed him the pic and we both bust of laughing. I bought my 43 Tyco Buick stockers when this display was around. Many many many others too. I believe Rokar also had the 240 Z's out on this display. I rtemember the ugly Rokar years too lol!!!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

mr_aurora said:


> where are the locking end caps for that TYCO display? also has a removeable magnetic strip inside to hold the cars in place.:thumbsup:


Yep I have one of the locking caps somewhere but unfortunately not both. In the store they had cards below each car and you brought it to the registers to get the car. It was located right near the big display case of Tyco RC cars they used to sell. I wanted to get every car for it at one time but never managed to source all of them.

I'll put it in the For Sale area one of these days. Only problem is it's fairly heavy so the shipping could get pricey for whoever buys it.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Maybe someone local to you could pick it up?? Where you located Slottv?


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I still remember the commercials and the jingle for "Dispensa's Castle Of Toys, Oak Brook Terrace, Illinois". Do you remember the BIG Goldfish in the ponds on either side of the drawbridge??? A friend of mine told me one year they forgot to talk the fish out for the Winter and the ponds froze solid; so did the fish!

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

This Sand Van Dune Buggy package was sealed when I got it, but not for long. I fortunately kept the package.










Just one of the cars I have with an original price tag on it.










I know I have more around here. It is a fun conversation when you find them.

These are not price tags, but business cards from slot shops in Toledo where I grew u..., I mean, got older.

I never raced at either of these shops! The Hobby Stop had quit slot car racing by the time I got there. The 1/24 track was a storage table. He still had a lot of HO slots, but Les wanted above top dollar for them. Ron would sell some of the stuff to me at original price until he passed away. Les opened a 2nd store and had all the vintage stuff in storage and would only bring it out if he knew you were going to buy and pay his price. I don't what happened to the 2nd store or all of the inventory, it was closed the last time I went by.

The Slot of Toledo was just an empty building when I found it.

The cards were the boxes of items I got, but I don't remember whre.










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's a little something I dug out. --fcb


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Factory pricing, 1975...Check out that rare black Shadow on the box...RM


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*auto parts swap meet finds*

I picked up a large box of NIP Aurora T-Jet track. Either someone bought Lazarus when a store closed or they did a lot of shopping there:























































Funny story, you guys will love this. When I first saw the box I asked if there were any cars in there. The vendor said no. He thought he brought an orange Cheetah but couldn't find it. When I got the box home the Cheetah was in there along with a Willys, Ford J Car and a tan/tan interior Mustang Convertible! Funny huh?:wave:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Geeez, MARTY ! And No Pix of the CARS 


Marty said:


> Funny story, you guys will love this. When I first saw the box I asked if there were any cars in there. The vendor said no. He thought he brought an orange Cheetah but couldn't find it. *When I got the box home the Cheetah was in there along with a Willys, Ford J Car and a tan/tan interior Mustang Convertible!* Funny huh?:wave:
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

mr_aurora said:


> As an added incentive, if your pricetag store is in my 1968 Aurora Service manual listing of stores, I will send you a free gift. Limited to the first 10 stores to be listed...... Let's have at it.............:thumbsup::thumbsup: Bob Beers:wave:


Bob,
Has anyone won?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Geeez, MARTY ! And No Pix of the CARS


The track was all NOS, but the cars are pretty dirty. They are on the bench waitng for clean up.

The Willys is white, but brush painted black (you shouldda heard the loud gasp when I first saw it!) The J Car has the rear wheel wells trimmed. The Cheetah is really nice. The Mustang windshield is busted 1/2 off.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, here's MY contribution to this thread 








Ya Gotta love 1969.... Gas was .39¢/Gal. (although I didn't drive- I was only 11), HotWheels were out @ .50¢ ea. (I believe?), and they Blew the Matchbox Cars right out of the Water, and Aurora released their Wild Ones- with Spongee rear tires and Green Wire -Speed Wind Arms and silver PU shoes and Brushes ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ya Gotta love 1969.... Gas was .39¢/Gal. (although I didn't drive- I was only 11), HotWheels were out @ .50¢ ea. (I believe?), and they Blew the Matchbox Cars right out of the Water, and Aurora released their Wild Ones- with Spongee rear tires and Green Wire -Speed Wind Arms and silver PU shoes and Brushes ! :thumbsup:


I turned 16 in 1968. I had a 1955 Dodge Royal Lancer Custom (with a HEMI) gas price was $0.34/gallon

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Gas_prices_in_1968

I had a job:thumbsup:, wheels (with a HUGE back seat:thumbsup, I didn't really care about Hot Wheels, my slot cars were packaed away.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I was 13 in '68 and we still couldn't afford a TV. my Mom's 1960 Rambler American was being held together with bubble gum and in the summer I was sent to my grandfathers farm to help. I learned to drive farm tractors there and used to ted and rake hay. I wasn't allowed to mow or bale. didn't know there were Hot Wheels or Matchbox toys never the less slot cars. I did start working in '69 and was able to purchase stuff with my earnings then. I think we got a TV that year too.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

This one is not a slot car but, I have to show it. It's still sealed in the clear plastic from the factory. Here is an ebay link to an auction that ended in June. It was opened but the parts were still sealed in the bags.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tamiya-1-35...579?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f181e605b

Randy.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Came across this booklet at a train show this weekend. had to pick it up fo 10 cents. There's train stuff in it obviously, but I uploaded the best stuff!















































The prices are Canadian, no date thou.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

These were nice kits:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Look at the price of the track in the Aurora catalog! And that was back in maybe 1976 or so. $5.99 for a 15" straight? That was only about $1.50 less than a car. At today's prices, that would be at least around $15 for a single piece of track. How did we afford it back then?

Joe


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Dyno Dom, my buddy in Illinois has a REAL Donovan 417 sitting on an engine stand in his kitchen! I'll try to post a picture or two later.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Bob, I'd like to see that pic! 
Your friend must have a very understanding wife, talk about a noisy kitchen!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Seeing the catalog pictures was cool. I wish someone would bring back the cobblestone track. Maybe a curved version too????

-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Never heard of Southco??? Not sure where this is from...RM


----------

